# Wrecked!!! Need options for front end!!



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi, my girl just rear ended someone in her 99 Sentra SE Limited. The hood, lights, center grill are all broken. Insurance cut us a check and I was wondering what my options are for a possible upgrade since I've got to change it all out anyway? She never has liked the 98-99 Sentra front grill. Is it possible to swap to the 98 200SX lights/grill? Do the hoods from the 200SX fit onto the sentra as well? CF is preferred so I don't have to paint it 

Thx for any help you can give me.

Ray

FYI: The car rolls on 17" Tenzo SHU-4, Progress springs, Tokico shocks, hotshot header, hotshot CAI


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to go ahead and move this to the cosmetic mods section, you may get some ideas from guys over there (If you have any objections to this, please send me a PM)

-Sam


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

the front of a '98 200sx is the same as her se-l. if you want the old style headlights, look for an older year model. nissan updated the b14 front clip in '98.

fwiw-i like our front b/c it's a little more round and the headlights don't fog up or turn yellow with age. (heard many complaints about that)


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

How much did the insurance cut you? i can check out how much money i can save u.. I'd get Halo Headlights, a lucino style grill, and some cheap clear corners... thtas only like 250... then if you need a front bumper, you can get stockies for cheap as heck, or just get a front bumper from Liuspeed, he can cut good deels


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

They gave quite a bit IMO...$2k. That's why I'm looking into doing it myself b/c it's not THAT bad. It was a truck so the top of the bumper is scratched up but not scrap. The center grill is okay, just scratched. The inside light mounting points are completely broken off, and the AC condenser is cracked...didn't get far enough in to hit the radiator. And the hood is bent back a good deal. The clear corners on the car are still good. 

She doesn't like how the headlights "overhang" the middle. She likes the more angular shape that the 200SX had. I'm really liking the nis knack stealth corner and projector look since the car is black, but I am finding out those headlights are a pain to get. Also the "dip" in the middle of the bumper might look a bit odd if I swap out to a different grill to match the headlights. What do you guys think?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Go to the B14 section and look at the thread 'aftermarket parts'.

Seth


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i like the older front end better. if youre worried about yellowing, get crystal clear headlights and crystal clear corners, that would look great. or go w/ the halos, like stealthb14 said. it wont look funny if you get an older model bumper too, it'll look exactly like it's supposed to. or you could get an aftermarket front bumper (or an entire body kit while youre at it) i like the stillen one, its pretty clean w/o going into the "extreme" end. my sister in law got into a little fender bender in her celica GT-S (action package) and got a pretty good amount from insurance. i told her to fix the shit before she blows the money on other stuff... that's what id recommend to you: fix your a/c and the stuff that's really broken before you have fun w/ it. o. the 200sx and the sentra is pretty much the same car, just 2 door vs 4 door. so the hood should be exactly the same. STEALTHB14.... a set of halo projectors, grill, and clear corners for only 250?! im only interested in the halo projectors, unless you have the crystal clear corners... and i want to get the '97 grill and swap out my ugly slotted one.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *.. I'd get Halo Headlights, a lucino style grill, and some cheap clear corners... thtas only like 250... *


$250, all that ?, Where?Who?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

online.. Different websites, Halo head's on ebay for like 70, then the chrome grill is like 120.. CC are like 10 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice thread Sethwas. Nis Knacks still has the stealth corners on their website...now anyone know where I can get the projectors (non-halo) to match? And what grill will go well with these?


----------

